# Letrozole (or Clomid) and Progynova???



## LemonD (Mar 30, 2010)

Ladies,

Does anyone know if you can take Letrozole (or Clomid, but more than likely Letrozole as I've had a better result on this) at the same time at Progynova.

Going to be trying IUI next month alongside Letrzole/Clomid, but have a thin lining, so wondering if I should ask for Progynova too - just not sure if you can take the two together.

Would be grateful if anyone knows.

Thanks laides.
Jo xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

As far as I know you can take both together.

I wonder about your clinic's sucess rates with over 40s IUI.  Are they good?  Clomid is not great over 40 and is also known to thin uterine lininig.  Have you had many clomid cycles or is there another reason given for your thin lining?

If you are going to use anything, I would use Letrozole.  Better still, I would skip both Letrozole and Clomid and rely only on FSH injections starting day 2 of your cycle (depending on your FSH/E2 results).  Use IVF doses at your age for better chance of recruiting as many follies as possible.


Best,
Daisy
xxx


----------

